# ASK DBSTALK: state of supply ,921



## rosewood (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi ,was just curious if the supply of 921's has increased or is there still a large shortage.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

supply is getting better. dishdepot says will be shipped in 10 business days.
vanns website says they have them in stock: http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/item/features/467999171


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Dishstore.net has them in stock and shipping.

http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?products_id=164


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Bought mine from Vann's a couple weeks ago. No tax, no shipping, and no waiting (well, it was in stock when I ordered it).


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I am a retailer we have them in stock


----------



## MrJ (Mar 13, 2004)

The small somewhat-local retailer (and installer) I got mine from a week ago said they only get one per month. I had to call back ASAP so they wouldn't release it to another customer.


----------

